# Sept 9 Get together @ Avon by the Sea, NJ  Sunny in 80s !!!



## KenK (Aug 13, 2006)

Sat Sept 9???  between 10 & 11 AM ??    

OK if we bring food?...rather than try the Avon Pavillion?  Or....I could also ask the Columns by the Sea. 

If you don't understand...stay tuned

Sorry...lost pix (well, can't find) of the other years.

http://homepage.mac.com/kekouri/Avon05/PhotoAlbum13.html

http://homepage.mac.com/kekouri/PhotoAlbum1.html

They may close after Labor Day:

http://www.avonpavilion.com/

http://columnsnj.com/


----------



## Pat H (Aug 13, 2006)

Were your ears ringing? Just yesterday I was wondering out loud if you were going to have a gathering this year. I'm in for whatever. If we bring food just let me know what to bring. I make some great roll up sandwiches.


----------



## JeffW (Aug 14, 2006)

My wife and I are in. We have no problem bringing our own lunch if needed.  There's nothing to stop us from going up to the Pavilion and asking if they can handle whatever size party we end up having (vs making prior reservations as we have in the past).  The worst they can say is no, so we fallback to having out sandwiches on the beach.

Jeff


----------



## mpizza (Aug 14, 2006)

*TUG GTG 9/9 or 9/10*

Looks like I'll be missing another September TUG GTG .  I'll be in Ft. Lauderdale for a business convention - if my employer lifts the ban it placed on travel from last week's high terror alert.

Maria


----------



## IreneLF (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK -*

Sounds nice to me - I"d like to meet some NJ TUGgers!


----------



## wackymother (Aug 14, 2006)

I would love to come if I can persuade DH or maybe get a ride. Is anyone else coming from Northern NJ or NY?


----------



## Ron K (Aug 15, 2006)

*Avon*

Hi Ken,

Mary and I will be there.  It will be nice to see you and Barbara and some of the regular attendees again.  We hope a few new folks show up too.  Keep us posted on the details.

Ron K


----------



## suskey (Aug 15, 2006)

I was supposed to be in Vegas but Barry Manilow is having hip surgery, so the shows were cancelled. Would love to come to Avon.

Susan


----------



## andy (Aug 18, 2006)

I will be there this year, not like last year when I thought it was on a Sunday.-Andy


----------



## KenK (Aug 18, 2006)

I will try to do the same thing we have done previous.....except so far I haven't  made plans for lunch on at the AP....

For those who may be new....come on I see a lot of NJ posters...heres how we work the day.

First, if its a nice day, you will have a big problem parking.  So, you will first unload your car before you park at our 'unloading station'...let the passengers out, and then ry to find a spot.

Avon has still not installed meters, so even one week after season it is hard to find a spot on a nice day.

http://maps.google.com/maps?oi=map&q=601+Ocean+Avenue,+Avon,+NJ+07717

Avon is part of the North Jersey Shore....located between Bradley Beach ?Ocean Grove and Belmar/Spring Lake areas.

Note map above.  We will be at the foot of Woodland Ave and  Ocean Ave.  At that point, there is an indent in the road toward the B'Walk to allow cars to stop and unload stuff and people.  The Columns Restaurant is right across the street (see where Andy & George are standing in one of the pixs...

You can also get to Avon from Penn Station NYC (and intermediate stops) on the North Jersey Coast Line RR (New Jersey Transit).  Buy tix for Bradley Beach and I'll pick you up at the BB rail station.

From N use GSP to exit 100 (Rt 33 East  NOT FREEHOLD) and continue on 33 E until you pass under NJ Rt 18 overpass.  Stay in R lane and ollow signage to Avon (you will be on Sylvania Avenue). Connects with Rt 35 after Mobile Gas on L , and continue on 35 S to left turnoff just past Kellys Tavern in Neptune City....bear left and exit 35 and continue on Sylvania until ocean front.  

Then turn L and go about 2 blocks N on Ocean Ave to unloading at Woodland.

If its a nice day, the water temps S/B mid 70s. (But it have varied a lot this year...sometimes into the 60s)

I still can't get that meeting room, since I'm a non resident...so if it is a rainy day....I think we might just have to cancel.  But maybe we will et lucky again


----------



## Jennie (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Ken and Barbara,

Hubby and I will be checking out of a timeshare in the Berkshires on the 9th but would love to join "the gang" again if we don't get caught up in too much traffic. 

I had a wonderful time two years ago. You two sure know how to host a great beach party! The gal friend who came with me said she enjoyed it immensely, even though she knows nothing about timeshares. She said we all seemed to be communicating in "a foreign language" but everyone was so nice and friendly. The weather was absolutely perfect. Hope we have the same good luck this time too.

Looking forward to seeing you again.

"Jennie" /Caroline


----------



## KenK (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who plans on coming.   Connie (Avon resident -owner Pelican St Martin) has attempted to reserve the big room across from the Avon Pavilion.  

We could use that in case it rains.  If not, and it is rainy, I think we might need to cancel....but so far it looks good.

I will bring sodas and something to eat.  Unless someone wants me to ask for a reservation at AP, I won't.   I think Jeff suggested we could go in small groups if we want to eat there, or at the Columns across the street (if still open).  

Smoking & drinking rules are still in effect.  The $7.00 a day beach entrance fee is over on Labor Day weekend....but the beach will still be guarded.


----------



## KenK (Sep 1, 2006)

Connie unable to secure a yes or OK from Avon on use of building.

Jennie, if you have them, could you bring membership applications for NY TOG?   If you e mail me, I can run a few off....I know you are away. 

Dave....we are on the way back from HHI......hint  (No, water will not be as warm as HHI, but will be warmer than Mass

Please remember, I did not plan with either the Avon Pavilion or the Columns about food.  Some felt its fine, if some want to eat at either one, or the other, we are not tied down.

As soon as I ask CAT about a baked ziti, I will attempt to bring it...S/B enough...100% no meat, but will have KO cheese (Jack asked...doubt if he'll show, though).   Also, I'll bring reg & diet soda, water and a few umbrellas and chairs.

Snacks for the kids.


----------



## Pat H (Sep 2, 2006)

Will there be other kids there? I make a mean baked ziti if you would like me to make it but I don't know how I would keep it warm for that long of a ride. I can make roast beef/turkey roll ups to share with everyone. How many people are you planning on?


----------



## KenK (Sep 3, 2006)

Pat- 
   I count about 16.   Thanks for the baked ziti offer.  It would stay hotter if we did it. When we go to Shawnee area, it will be your turn 

    As of today, next Sat looks like it might be pretty nice.  

    Also, Jeff is right about going to the Pavilion anyway.....what had happened last year?..I told the lady 27.  I think only 16 came....she was in a huff.  (She hired a waitress).


----------



## KenK (Sep 6, 2006)

Weather looks good (again).   I will be there by 10 AM on B'walk across street from the Columns......to help unload your car prior to parking it.   If you see a spot at the B'walk or near our area, take it before you unload.

      Is anyone coming via train?  I will pick you up.  Get off at the Bradley Beach/Neptune station.  Its the North Jersey Coast Line out of Penn NY.  Get a train that goes past Long Branch, NJ.


----------



## KenK (Sep 8, 2006)

If you have kids....please bring them.  Yesterday, they told me the beach would have guards on Sat and Sunday.  

I still have some beach balls and paddle ball games for the kids to blow up and chase after.


----------



## Pat H (Sep 8, 2006)

Ken, I'm confused about the food situation. Are we supposed to bring something to share?


----------



## KenK (Sep 8, 2006)

I am bringing soda...some diet some reg.  Also, some plates and plastic ware for a baked ziti....and packs of chips and stuff.  (Just thought about H2O, too)

Irene & Hubby  are bringing a rugala (sp?-like a cookie), as a desert.

But it is not necessary to bring anything.  We will probably have enough.  

Also, as Jeff suggested, we can go to any of the restaurants....I spoke to the Avon Pavilion, and they can still handle our group,...all together or in small groups... although it does close on Sunday.  

I told Brendon we might have about 13 to 15....or less....he is not the owner, but didn't see a problem if we ate after 1 or 1:30 PM.   Or anytime in small groups.

Across Ocean Avenue, the Columns has been open this week.  It is also an option if anyone wants to go there.  That place has a full liquor license....but we just can't bring any on the beach.

I didn't want folks to feel they had to bring something.  I think a few will bring food for themselves, as well. But there should be enough Ziti for everyone. (It is meatless...in case an invitee comes...Jack...who can't eat milk with meat)

I hope Jack comes. Does a lot with his 16 weeks from Smuggler Notch.


----------



## IreneLF (Sep 8, 2006)

Change of food - several different kinds of danish  fruit, cheese and other assorted.
It could be dessert, or to tide us over until we have the real food (ziti or bought)


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 8, 2006)

I'd be there if I was still in NJ, but I'm now "texasgirl."  

Hope you have a beautiful day and a wonderful time.


----------



## andy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks Ken, I had a very nice time at the gathering, the zita was great and the weather could not have been better. Thanks again, Andy


----------



## suskey (Sep 10, 2006)

It was a fun day...perfect weather.

Ken- thanks for putting it all together and the great food..

Susan


----------



## Pat H (Sep 10, 2006)

My sister and I also had a great time. Thanks to Ken and Barbara for doing all the work.


----------



## Bruce W (Sep 10, 2006)

*Sorry we missed it*

As it turns out, our son's accoustic duo was playing at the Columns  across the street starting at 4. We wound up there at the last minute with a lot of family.

Bruce W


----------



## Jennie (Sep 10, 2006)

Sorry we couldn't come. I developed abdominal pain, slight fever, nausea, and weakness  on Wednesday. We left our timeshare in the Berkshire Mountains and returned home to be near trusted doctors in case it turned out to be more than a 24 hour virus thing. 

Upon arriving home, we found that electical power had gone out all over our area on Saturday and was not likely to be restored until Thursday. This is the second time in less than two months that we have lost all of the food in our refrigerator and freezer. What a smelly mess to deal with! 

My pain increased so we spent most of Thursday at the doctor's office and then at the hospital getting a CAT scan. The diagnosis: a kidney stone. I've never had anything like this before. It "ain't" pleasant. Today (Sunday) is the first time I'm beginning to feel human again, although I'm still quite weak. Along with the physical pain, I had the emotional pain of not being able to join you guys at Avon. However, I was happy to see how nice the weather turned out. It was just like that at the last 2 get-togethers you arranged. I'm sure you had a great time.

Next year!


----------



## IreneLF (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you Ken and Barb for hosting. It was nice to put faces to names. 
Mike and I had a very nice day, good company good weather and good food.


----------



## JeffW (Sep 12, 2006)

I think it's still amazing that for being at least the 3rd Avon get together I've gone too (and I missed one year), the weather has just been beautiful every time.  More people should come to it, if for no other reason that somehow we seem to bring good weather with us.  The food was good, the weather good, even the ocean wasn't too cold, what more could you ask for.  

  Ken and Barbara, hopefully the luck will stay with you if you try to have a Florida get together over the winter.  My KW exchange for next year is the last week of August (come home the Sat before Labor Day), so I'm already going to pencil in Sat Sept 8 2007 for Avon.  

  Thanks again for organizing it.

Jeff


----------

